# Score Club Melody Course Review



## Paul T McGraw (Sep 10, 2016)

I have no affiliation with Alain Mayrand or the Score Club website, financial or otherwise. I signed up for the course, paid for it in full, and fully completed the course.

The Score Club course titled *Memorable Melodies Through Motivic Mastery* consists of 14 video lessons created by Alain Mayrand. The course title is an apt description of the course contents. In each lesson Alain teaches step by step methods of using motives to construct . . . (wait for it) . . . memorable melodies. He uses many, many examples to illustrate his points. The examples are derived from film and classical music.

The course does not require any previous musical knowledge or experience other than the ability to read notated music. I feel certain that this course will be of value to anyone interested in the subject, from someone just beginning their journey of musical exploration to the seasoned professional.

I have a degree in music composition and fifty-five years of experience in loving music and having a keen interest in how music is constructed. Despite all of my previous study and knowledge I found the course to be well worth my time and the small expense. The lessons clarified some of my previous knowledge, expanded my knowledge of melodic compositional techniques, and were presented in a fun and entertaining manner.

Alain is a very talented teacher. Being a good composer does not mean a person can explain how to compose. Alain has both the ability to compose, and the ability to teach. The price of the course is extremely reasonable, especially compared to the cost of the latest pro level virtual instruments. I highly recommend the course.

Score Club wesite:
https://scoreclub.net/


----------



## d.healey (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks for the info. The link doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Sep 10, 2016)

d.healey said:


> Thanks for the info. The link doesn't seem to work for me.


Sorry about the link. I think I fixed it now.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 10, 2016)

I'll add my two cents as well. Alain, uses a really unique method of writing and thinking through the process as he teaches. He shares the "thought process" he goes through while writing (which is so much more valuable than just presenting steps and rules). He also covers thoughts on how to explore compositional creativity by making explorations of the simple exercises (he covers this even more in his first class - Training Module 1). Overall, I found the inspiration and "out-of-the box thinking" he shares far more valuable than the very useful and information he covers in the course. And the pace is swift enough that you always feel you're absorbing new content and never just treading water. Tremendous value.


----------



## lucky909091 (Sep 10, 2016)

Paul T McGraw said:


> I have a degree in music composition and fifty-five years of experience in loving music and having a keen interest in how music is constructed.



55 years, Paul? Wow. 
Supposed you started to love music since you were 5 years old, you should be 60 years old now,
but your picture shows a man in the beginning 50s.
Compliment.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Sep 10, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> 55 years, Paul? Wow.
> Supposed you started to love music since you were 5 years old, you should be 60 years old now,
> but your picture shows a man in the beginning 50s.
> Compliment.



God bless you! You are a saint! Actually I am 63. The picture was from about 5 years ago. I guess I should update it. But it seems bad enough as is.

As a child I had two older sisters who both played piano and took weekly lessons. I loved listening to them play from the John Thompson piano method series, which I now know is based on short clips from the classical masters. I constantly pleaded with my parents to let me take lessons also. After much annoying begging, I began music lesson in third grade at age 8. However, my Father thought piano was effeminate so I started with trombone.


----------



## alainmayrand (Oct 19, 2016)

Paul T McGraw said:


> I have no affiliation with Alain Mayrand or the Score Club website, financial or otherwise. I signed up for the course, paid for it in full, and fully completed the course.
> 
> The Score Club course titled *Memorable Melodies Through Motivic Mastery* consists of 14 video lessons created by Alain Mayrand. The course title is an apt description of the course contents. In each lesson Alain teaches step by step methods of using motives to construct . . . (wait for it) . . . memorable melodies. He uses many, many examples to illustrate his points. The examples are derived from film and classical music.
> 
> ...



Hi Paul,

I am humbled and speechless by your testimonial and endorsement of my course and teaching approach. 

Coming from someone with your experience, this really is incredibly encouraging and supports the efforts I put into this venture.

I truly cannot thank you enough Paul. This was extremely kind and generous of you. I'll be in touch.

Sincerely,

Alain


----------



## alainmayrand (Oct 19, 2016)

synergy543 said:


> I'll add my two cents as well. Alain, uses a really unique method of writing and thinking through the process as he teaches. He shares the "thought process" he goes through while writing (which is so much more valuable than just presenting steps and rules). He also covers thoughts on how to explore compositional creativity by making explorations of the simple exercises (he covers this even more in his first class - Training Module 1). Overall, I found the inspiration and "out-of-the box thinking" he shares far more valuable than the very useful and information he covers in the course. And the pace is swift enough that you always feel you're absorbing new content and never just treading water. Tremendous value.



Thank you Greg for that. Your ongoing support is invaluable!

Thank you!

Alain


----------



## DocMidi657 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi,
Can someone help me. "I purchased "Orchestrating the Line" course last night it's excellent btw and went thru some of the instruction videos however today when I logged back in it says "course expired" and I cannot continue the course? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## alainmayrand (Oct 19, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone help me. "I purchased "Orchestrating the Line" course last night it's excellent btw and went thru some of the instruction videos however today when I logged back in it says "course expired" and I cannot continue the course? What am I doing wrong?



Being fixed as we speak.

EDIT: All fixed.

Alain


----------



## DocMidi657 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks so much for the quick response!


----------



## ghandizilla (Oct 20, 2016)

I hear so much good things about Alain Mayrand's courses that I'm fully convinced it's a fruitful investment to make (and I loved his short Star Wars videos on YouTube). I'll subscribe next week to the melody or the "orchestrating the line" course, still hesitating but will definitely take one of those.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Oct 20, 2016)

I just purchased and started with two of Alain's courses and they are excellent. Extremely well presented concepts in high quality video format with many examples and illustrations and very practical and applicable. I am extremely impressed with the amount of work Alain has put into his examples/presentation within the videos as well. His teaching approach/method is... here's the concepts and why they are important and why they work, then provides examples of the concepts in musical works illustrated thru highlighted scores and audio and then he goes that final step that too many instructors leave off ... let's try applying the concepts and doing them (as he presents coming up with musical ideas and his thought process behind it when applying the concept taught). Yes..highly recommended!


----------



## milesito (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi All,

I signed up for the orchestrating the line class and keep getting logged out of the program. Half way through the video it cuts out and gives an error message. Then it won't let me log back in every time saying wait one minute and then try again. Needless to say, I have lost a lot of minutes as this frequently Happens 80 percent of the time. The contact us page takes me to a google map with no other information. Does anyone know how to get in contact with this company?


----------



## alainmayrand (Oct 22, 2016)

milesito said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I signed up for the orchestrating the line class and keep getting logged out of the program. Half way through the video it cuts out and gives an error message. Then it won't let me log back in every time saying wait one minute and then try again. Needless to say, I have lost a lot of minutes as this frequently Happens 80 percent of the time. The contact us page takes me to a google map with no other information. Does anyone know how to get in contact with this company?



Oh no! That's not good. OK, I'll PM you my email and we'll get this sorted out.

Alain


----------

